# Massive crash & sprint ending - Tour de France 2010 - STAGE 1



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Doesn't look my usual source will be putting up Tour De France Vids. He risks having his youtube account suspended. Here is some stuff for ya if you didn't get to watch it.






The dog related crash. Click the full screen option on this one. S


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks like Fabian went down pretty hard. What caused the first crash on the turn?


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

Find the owner of that dog and beat them every day for life


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

How bout Cavendish's crash? He seems to be a Loose Cannon lately...I admt, the internet coverage I saw didn't get much of that online, but that is two crashes in two sprints lately...both taking out a rival sprinter with him...Hmmm..


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

It almost seems that without Big George clearing a path for Cav and crew, that Cav is finding himself in the unfamiliar spot of fighting for position. So far he's had a rough go at it.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

In the last crash of the stage... it looks like Tyler throws a bike in anger against the race barriers, and as he's walking his own bike back, there is something hanging off the non-drive side chainstay or crank... ?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

And Cavendish creates another crash. THe boy can only ride in a straight line.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeh..Cav couldn't take the turn and leaned on the Lampre guy, prob causing the guy to have to quit the race and took out Freire to boot.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Here's Tyler with his bike after the last crash... the derailleur is gone and the chain is wrapped around the seat stay. What a mess. The other bike must have ripped off his derailleur. Can't see what was dangling off the NDS though. This really sucks for him.

edit: it was his chain dangling over to the NDS.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Cavendouche should be put out of the race and sent to "Riding a bike 101" re-training course


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

now with more booty!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

In the last crash, you can see Tyler, kicking at the Ag2r bike that's stuck in his drive train, he dragged with him a good 15-20 meters. I don't know who the Ag2r rider was but he was acting like it was Tyler's fault he went down, he was pissed.

I was hard to see what happened in the first pile up.


----------



## tinkerbeast (Jul 24, 2009)

from the replay i didnt look like tyler was holding his line closing down the ag2r guy... its not very clear though. maybe thats why mondory is pissed


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

That was some pretty amazing bike handling by Tyler.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Sojourneyman said:


> now with more booty!
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Now let that be a warning not to do a half-a$$ed job when shaving your legs!


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Cavendouche should be put out of the race and sent to "Riding a bike 101" re-training course


Definitely send him off to the Cat 5 bike handling and pack riding skills session


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

I think Cavendish was fighting for the wheel of his team-mate with the Lampre rider and just didn't notice the corner! Everything else was just collateral damage.

P.S. Cavendish denies owning a dog!


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

From what little you could see on the video, it looks like Tyler was maybe hit from behind, going to his left and a wheel lodged and broke his DR on the right? I think the AG2R guy was pissed cause his bike was stolen.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

baker921 said:


> I think Cavendish was fighting for the wheel of his team-mate with the Lampre rider and just didn't notice the corner! Everything else was just collateral damage.
> 
> P.S. Cavendish denies owning a dog!


He owns a real cute one...


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

viciouscycle said:


> From what little you could see on the video, it looks like Tyler was maybe hit from behind, going to his left and a wheel lodged and broke his DR on the right? I think the AG2R guy was pissed cause his bike was stolen.


In looking at some of the Versus footage after Farrar decided his bike was going nowhere with the Ag2r bike attached he pulled over and removed the bike off his, probably tearing his derailleur off, and throwing the other bike against the barrier. He was P.O.'d and definitely had a good shot at winning that sprint.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Gnarly 928 said:


> How bout Cavendish's crash? He seems to be a Loose Cannon lately...I admt, the internet coverage I saw didn't get much of that online, but that is two crashes in two sprints lately...both taking out a rival sprinter with him...Hmmm..


At least he didn't spit on other riders....
I know the peloton is usually nervous and twitchy on the first day, but man, that was crazy.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Cavendouche should be put out of the race and sent to "Riding a bike 101" re-training course


Yep, 'cause he's the only rider in the peloton to ever crash or do something that resulted in someone else crashing...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't think Cavendish took anyone out intentionally. I think he misjudged the corner and didn't care too much about who went out with him.

Has anyone heard what caused the massive pileup at the end or what the injury report might be?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Sojourneyman said:


> now with more booty!



Hair shorts!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

After looking at Cav's former antics, latest antics, and concurrent trash-talk, unfortunately for teh young feller... he may be facing an angry mob shutting the door over the pave tomorrow. 

Sometimes the youngsters need a lesson in the form of humble pie.

I hope the little effer grows up.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

tinkerbeast said:


> from the replay i didnt look like tyler was holding his line closing down the ag2r guy... its not very clear though. maybe thats why mondory is pissed


the Ag2r guy moves over to the left as the barriers jut out and hit Tyler.

edit: in that video that sure is a much different Cav than you see in the "spot light"

it honestly looks like Cav had no idea the turn was that sharp.

oh and pretty nice to see a frame pump and fenders on his addict!

Chad


----------



## Haridic (Jun 9, 2008)

I will not be surprised to see Cavendish involved in a few "accidents" over the cobblestones in stages 2 and 3. Of course no other teams need to actually orchestrate these accidents, Cav's proven time and time again he's perfectly capable all by himself, they just need to be well away from him. 

I look forward to some more grazes on his face in a few days time. Nahh thats harsh, what i really meant is that im looking forward to see him riding and racing without crashing into anyone and anything


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

on a 2nd and 10th look cav is leaning towards his left going INTO the corner, i could understand him leaning to try and stay up after blowing the corner...but its very suspicious.

Chad


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay, I see the "Boy Racer" lacks many fans on this thread, but I think the most important thing that will come out of this messy finish is the injury report (s).

Also baring in mind that some riders/teams may attempt to avoid disclosing their injuries.

There could be some long term after-effects that might change the whole composition of the Podium - which we may some day be able to trace back to this Stage.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

LostViking said:


> Okay, I see the "Boy Racer" lacks many fans on this thread, but I think the most important thing that will come out of this messy finish is the injury report (s).
> 
> Also baring in mind that some riders/teams may attempt to avoid disclosing their injuries.
> 
> There could be some long term after-effects that might change the whole composition of the Podium - which we may some day be able to trace back to this Stage.


did any top 10 guys go do in the finish crashes? 
A few did in the dog crash


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

den bakker said:


> did any top 10 guys go do in the finish crashes?
> A few did in the dog crash


yes levi did, kloden did, fabian, etc. tons of riders went down when they blocked the road.

Chad


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Nimitz said:


> yes levi did, kloden did, fabian, etc. tons of riders went down when they blocked the road.
> 
> Chad


cancellara is not for the podium anyway. Neither is Levi and marginally kloden. but one of them probably top 10.
edit: levi was in the dog crash as well


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

Cavendish has a few options to state his position w.r.t. the crash:
1) He can say he was interfered with, by the man on his left. (but the versus video clearly shows he had an open line on the right).
2) He can claim some mechanical, like his foot slipped.
3) He can say he was trying to catch the wheel of Rogers and cooked the turn.
4) He can admit that he just spaced out and wasn't paying attention when the turn came up.

I think #4 is the most likely true reason, but also the least likely one that Cavendish will choose himself.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> After looking at Cav's former antics, latest antics, and concurrent trash-talk, unfortunately for teh young feller... he may be facing an angry mob shutting the door over the pave tomorrow.
> 
> Sometimes the youngsters need a lesson in the form of humble pie.
> 
> I hope the little effer grows up.


^^^^^ This.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Versus showed Brian Holm twice give the riders warning about the Cav crash corner. Looks to me like Cav was leaning on the Lampre rider when things go out of hand.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

*I'm not anti-Cav...*

As objective as I can be, it really looks like Cav provoked something immediately after the contact instead of veering away. Looks like he expected to have things his way with the Lampre(?) rider and return to the pack...only to have that foiled by the "3rd rider" who ended up rear-ending him.

If it was a scheme, I'm sure he would've taken out someone a little more 'major' than whoever those guys were. 

That being said, I think Cav's mindset was to catch/follow Renshaw, but wasn't aware of the Lampre rider, and then got pissed with a fast retaliation upon impact leading to the fall.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

coop said:


> It almost seems that without Big George clearing a path for Cav and crew, that Cav is finding himself in the unfamiliar spot of fighting for position. So far he's had a rough go at it.


Its nice to flagwave and all, but Cavandish didn't rely on Hincapie for the leadout. Mark Renshaw is currently and was last year as well Cavandishes leadout man. George worked in the train, but Cav was always on Renshaws wheel when it counted.


----------



## denversean (Jun 14, 2004)

Regardless of fault, it was disappointing at best not to have a bunch sprint with ALL the top talent present. It would have been nice to see all of the big guys have a shot at the finish line.

I'm wondering if Cancellara called on the peloton to pull back for Freire to get back in the group after his puncture on the cobbles. They definitely slowed for a few minutes there as the breakaway got some time back. If so, classy, classy move by Fabian.

It's called a LEASH Europe!!!

They say that tomorrow isn't a day for the sprinters, but I know one guy who may have a shot at the end. I took this on the Col du Columia last year :thumbsup: 


View attachment 204612


----------

